# I Finished Decorating My House (Pics!!!)



## tolisamarie (Apr 17, 2020)

*Main Room - Living Room*







*Left Room - Kitchen*






*Right Room - Bathroom*






*Back Room - Bedroom*






*Upstairs - Master Bedroom*






*Basement - Pool Room*


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d love to see pics of your rooms so please share! TBTers are so creative!!!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 17, 2020)

That's awesome! I still have to figure what room I want.


----------



## Hay (Apr 17, 2020)

This is so cute! It gives me ideas for mine!!!! Very creative c:


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Im so jelly of all your items!! How did you get all of those?


----------



## SarahsNY (Apr 17, 2020)

Very nice, love the bathroom! I’m still trying to figure out a way to incorporate cool moving wallpapers into my house...


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Im so jelly of all your items!! How did you get all of those?



I got most of it here on this forum. This community is amazing!!!


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 17, 2020)

So beautiful!!! I love all of them!

What are the names of the wallpapers? Especially the first and last ones?


----------



## navleost (Apr 17, 2020)

I love the themes! Very thought out and nicely done  especislly love your beach room. And the dynamic wallpapers. The bathroom looks like an Amazing place to hang out (if you know what i Mean xD) 
I will update this post with pictures when i have them


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 17, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> So beautiful!!! I love all of them!
> 
> What are the names of the wallpapers? Especially the first and last ones?



Thank you!!

The wallpapers are (in order):

Cityscape Wall
Cafe Curtain Wall
Stormy Night Wall
Ocean Horizon Wall
Cherry Blossom Wall
Rice Paddy Wall


----------



## navleost (Apr 17, 2020)

Okay here is the pictures of my house 



Spoiler: Main Room


















Spoiler: Upstairs


















Spoiler: Kitchen
















Spoiler: Bathroom


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 17, 2020)

I love your kitchen its like I`m watching Escape to the Country. well all your rooms are amazing, but yeah, you have a lot of furniture to youre exposal it seems.


----------



## navleost (Apr 17, 2020)

Okay i could only attach 10 photos, so i will continue here:



Spoiler: Botanic room















Spoiler: Sewing/creative basement















And that is all


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 17, 2020)

navleost said:


> Okay here is the pictures of my house



WOW! Just gorgeous!!! I adore your style!!!!


----------



## navleost (Apr 17, 2020)

tolisamarie said:


> WOW! Just gorgeous!!! I adore your style!!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh my gosh the kitchen, the BATHROOM, THE BASEMENT BACKYARD AREA.

Come do mine next.

Love all the different pieces you used to create your rooms. Your bathroom is especially luxurious 

I haven’t been getting a lot of furniture to tie a room together, but I’ll post pics as soon as I have something that’s more than a wardrobe, a record player on the floor, and a couple plants.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 17, 2020)

all of these rooms are absolutely stunning. i only have 2 rooms so far in my house and its lame. still working on cataloging and making items  this is such inspiration.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 17, 2020)

I am absolutely amazed at these. Like in another topic here, I have to ask, are they any custom designs incorporated into your decor, or is this something we could potentially create ourselves if we had the right items?


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I am absolutely amazed at these. Like in another topic here, I have to ask, are they any custom designs incorporated into your decor, or is this something we could potentially create ourselves if we had the right items?



I didn't use any custom designs, so it's just a matter of finding items.


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 17, 2020)

I like kitchens.

I like them a lot.

I like that pic of the kitchen and, at this point, I am sorry I don’t have the furniture pieces.

But, of course, there is no need to be hurrying the game. (I am directing this comment at myself.)

Thanks for sharing, *tolisamarie*!

(Very nice!)

Thanks, really, to every _Bell Tree Forums_ member who shares his or her pics.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 17, 2020)

Sooo I'm just guessing that the rattan furniture is like the new cabana series?  Wicker and such.  I ask because I'm trying to recreate a room I made in older games that calls for Slate Floor (which I have in my storage), Ivy Wall and cabana furniture.  Think an indoor porch with house plants.  MAYBE the outdoor bath unless it's bigger then it's original size.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2020)

That looks real nice. I really need to get decorating on my house, but I don't have a lot of furniture needed, i'm lazy, and I may wanna get my outside of town down first.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 17, 2020)

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Sooo I'm just guessing that the rattan furniture is like the new cabana series?  Wicker and such.  I ask because I'm trying to recreate a room I made in older games that calls for Slate Floor (which I have in my storage), Ivy Wall and cabana furniture.  Think an indoor porch with house plants.  MAYBE the outdoor bath unless it's bigger then it's original size.



That sounds so nice! Post pics when you've done it so we can see!!!


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 17, 2020)

I will.  I just have to figure out what space I have to work with and whether or not the Ivy Wall appears in the game or not.  Plus I still need the rattan furniture and more then two house plants.  It's gonna be in the left or right room.  It's a room I designed in both Wild World and New Leaf ^.^


----------



## cheezu (Apr 17, 2020)

My Kitchen.
I think I put up a few extra stuff on the walls through some cool NH designs I found. I'm pretty happy with this room.





	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

I still need to take updated photos of all the other rooms.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 17, 2020)

I only have photos of my bedroom so far, but I love how it turned out!







And bonus of an item that one of my villagers gave me (I think it was Melba?) that just has to be a Flick sculpture or something. It is too strange to not share! It says it is a grasshopper head.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 17, 2020)

cheezu said:


> My Kitchen.
> I think I put up a few extra stuff on the walls through some cool NH designs I found. I'm pretty happy with this room.
> 
> I still need to take updated photos of all the other rooms.



Beautiful Kitchen!!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



meggiewes said:


> I only have photos of my bedroom so far, but I love how it turned out!
> 
> And bonus of an item that one of my villagers gave me (I think it was Melba?) that just has to be a Flick sculpture or something. It is too strange to not share! It says it is a grasshopper head.



Your bedroom looks so cozy! I want to take a nap in it!!!


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 17, 2020)

Wow amazing rooms here, all of you. I am still working on getting enough recipes and sets before I can begin.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 18, 2020)

I hope more people will post pics of their rooms!


----------



## xara (Apr 18, 2020)

that looks great!! the living room, bathroom and pool rooms are definitely my favourites <3


----------



## Believe (Apr 18, 2020)

Such a wonderfully decorated set of rooms!


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 20, 2020)

Bucky42 said:


> Wow amazing rooms here, all of you. I am still working on getting enough recipes and sets before I can begin.



Obtaining items is always the biggest decorating obstacle in Animal Crossing games. Without a community like this, where we can buy and trade with other players, it would be nearly impossible!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

tolisamarie said:


>


That is the classiest kitchen I have ever seen. I feel like this is what Gordon Ramsay's kitchen looks like in his house


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 20, 2020)

All of these rooms look amazing! I don't have anything too much to share for my house yet but I'll try to get a pic of my living room (or soon to be one once I get a bedroom (upstairs) to share with you all soon


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 20, 2020)

These all look amazing! You guys are so creative! Unfortunately I don't have enough furniture to make my house look this put together yet but hopefully one day.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 20, 2020)

The rooms look so good!!!! You actually made the brown couches look nice. Hahaha. I hated them when I had them in my room. I really like the bathroom! 

I finally got my house looking decent now. But was so ugly before. It was hard to figure out what I wanted to do with it, because I wasn't getting nice enough furniture in my Nooks. Finally starting to come together.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 21, 2020)

I finally got a picture of my living room! There's a bed in there but I hope when I have a plan for my bedroom I'll move it hehe


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 21, 2020)

The bathroom is SOOOO cool! I love the wallpaper and the huge tub in the middle~


----------

